# mirrors closing automaticly



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

hello. the mirrors from the european cruzes dont close electronicly. you have to close them by hand. this dont happen in american cruze right?anyone can tell me if i can get mirrors like the american ones?ive found on ebay the control to replace mine so i can close them inside the car but im not sure wich mirrors to buy...

thanks


----------



## The Wolf Wagon (Mar 5, 2012)

I don't know of a Cruze that has "power folding mirrors." They only power is to adjust the mirror left, right, up or down. I don't think "power fold" is an option but I may be wrong.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

Here's a set being sold at AliExpress. 

side mirror folding FOR CRUZE










Looking closely at the product images on the advertisement, the side mirror enclosure comes with LED turn signals too.


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

That would be cool but it says that it folds in when locked and unfolds when unlocked. I wonder if it will fold in when you put the car in gear and the doors lock? It says stuff about the acc circuit so maybe it knows if the car is on or off when locking. Sounds kinda cool.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Lol I highly doubt they fold while driving. I'm willing to bet a dollar on that. 

Matching color mirrors that fold are on my to do list, but not sure about that website yet.


And Nosi, it's the Korean cruzes that have the power folding mirrors. We get jipped too.


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

Lets hope and wait that the koreans start selling some folding mirrors in ebay with a decent price.i bought there that odbII piece to close the windows automatcly..pretty awesome


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

Car Auto Side Mirror Folding System for Cherovlet Cruze - China Auto Mirrorr Folding,Side Mirror Folding,Car Rear Mirror in Other Car Electronics

Duscivered this also. Anyonr have feedbacknof this website?


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

I think thats the same item from the AliExpress link I posted. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## ijaen (Nov 9, 2012)

Korean spec Cruzes do have power folding mirrors on some trim levels.
Here in Venezuela the only trim level available is the LT (Korean spec) that offers leather seats, power folding mirrors, sunroof, fog lights and the 1.8 litres engine with the 6sp tranny. Oddly enough the dashboard is the same on the american spec LS. The DIC between the gauges is different though as it is smaller and much MUCH simpler than the one found in the US.
www.chevrolet.com.ve if you want to have a look.


----------



## rafaelmd (Jul 27, 2013)

anyone tried to install?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Not sure if it helps but the regal mirrors with turn sigs are extremely like our cars mirrors. Pics are w/o because I wasn't able to take pics of the one with before it drove off



















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

